# a soft bunny's art shop [open]



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 3, 2014)

*a soft bunny's art shop [open] [updated]*







Livestream | Tumblr | Deviantart | Twitter | Cash Commission Info




Spoiler: Rules



●if i dont wanna take a project i wont.
●dont be rude to me and i wont be rude to you
●i cant draw animals/villagers/pokemon/mecha/furries so dont ask.
●i will do ocs/you/your mayor/nsfw stuff (nsfw only if youre 18+, if you want this send me a pm and we can talk it out on skype bc im not talkin about that stuff on here)
●i will also do art trades
●*i refuse to do any complex bg because i hate them and they are hard*
●unless you're specific with what you want, it'll be creative freedom and i'll do what i want with the refs you give me
●put *tinkle tinkle hoy* in your request if you read the rules, otherwise you will be ignored





Spoiler: FAQ



*Q:* are you open
*A:* if i say im open in the title, im open. do not ask this question again.

*Q:* will you do [insert complex background here]
*A:* no. never. don't ask. ever.

*Q:* if i pay you [x amount of bells] will you do a background anyways?
*A:* eat my farts, buddy

*Q:* did you draw your icon
*A:* yes

*Q:* is your real name bun bun
*A:* no

*Q:* you didnt add me to the slots list!
*A:* i keep everything on my desktop anyways so it doesnt really matter



♥examples, prices, payment♥

examples+prices

sketches: 200-400tbt
examples: [x] [x]

painted: 600-800tbt
examples: [x] [x]

payment

●*payments happen up front*
●the more you pay the more effort there is


fill out this form and we can get started.

♡Name:
♡Flats/Painted:
♡Offer:
♡Ref(s):
♡Extra:

*SLOTS:*
1. 
2. 
3. 

​



Spoiler: finished products



for Stepheroo





for Teddy345





for Noodles_





for Kairi-Kitten





for Sej





for neko-loverx3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

smooches ur art
bb im so happy
♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Nikki/Misaki/sidebar
♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Fullbody
♡Offer: 9-12m
♡Ref(s): Bridgette and Eddie this time please! ;v; COUPLE ART ALWAYS [wheeze] refs are in hurr http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
♡Extra: (pose, if you want this to be an art trade, you want anything specific going on): mAYBE A TRIP TO THE AQUARIUM??? since bridgette loves and genetically engineers animals. omg. ill pay 12m if you do the background but i dont want it to be too complicated/stressful so you dont have to!! if not, anything sappy will do. you know me bb
like if a simple glass tank of fish is too hard you dont have to ok ok ilu

tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## krielle (Jun 3, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Kiyo / Harajuku / 1607-2850-9873
♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Bust 
♡Offer: 4m
♡Ref(s): x
You can draw _either_ character, but if you decide to draw Kiyo (on the left),
please draw her with a nurse headband c: 

Feel free to draw Gyaru (right) without the hat, but with horns instead.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39597&d=1397362085[/URL]
♡Extra: surprise me haha, a pout face for either would be fine with me

Hope I'm not too late..!


----------



## miko (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome back bunbun!  <3


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Gamzee.Yeezus.4656-6536-6207
♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Half
♡Offer: Art trade?? maybe? or 8 mil
♡Ref(s): [x]
♡Extra: Could she be playing with Donny. ;o; If not a sassy pose or something lol
tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## Byebi (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang i'm flat broke because I just reset my town but I will be buying in the future *_________*


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 3, 2014)

omg i got more responses then i imagined

*@shiro:* uwaaa thats fine~ i can do a little bg just not like.. huge big detailed one 6w9 accepted~

*@mayorkiyo:* you arent!! and your little dudes are so cute omg... accepted<3

*@miko:* ty!! ;u; 

*@gamzee:* omg your art is so cuuute id love to art trade with you!!! pm me and we can get the details down

*@bibi:* _з」∠)_ omg... yay... senpai...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

tysm bby eeee ;v; i can pay you whenever~~~~


----------



## Alice (Jun 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Dang i'm flat broke because I just reset my town but I will be buying in the future *_________*



I'll pay you in full now so you can buy some artanz. Rather, put in your application and I'll pay for you. Gosh, I wish I could just pay you, bun bun, so she could decide when she gets back on. :c


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 3, 2014)

ty to everyone who came >u<


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 3, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Kanto, Tabbles, check the sidebar
♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Half
♡Offer: 6 million
♡Ref(s):


Spoiler: Written Description, don't have a drawn ref yet



Name: Not decided yet
Age: 15
Personality: He is curious and outgoing, and went on his own Pokemon adventure.
Team: Shiny Sylveon(female), Granbull(male), and Dragonite(male)
Description: Tall, blonde, wears a hat similar to Ash Ketchum's(except with a T). He wears a purple shirt and dark jeans the majority of the time, with a vinyl black messenger bag. He occasionally opts for V-necks. His Sylveon is an out-of-the-Pokeball Pokemon, and walks by his side at all times. His Dragonite and Granbull will on occasion fly/walk next to him.


♡Extra: please have one of his pokemon next to him/on his shoulder


----------



## krielle (Jun 4, 2014)

have fun at the a-kon! c:


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 4, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> have fun at the a-kon! c:



ty!! ouo im gonna try to get everything finished before i go.. -w-


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 4, 2014)

bump! >^<


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 8, 2014)

hey guys!! im back from a-kon, and starting tomorrow i'll start working on commissions again, and make the payment to chinkychonk for the lovely picture they made me @_@

until then i will be resting and covering myself in my evangelion figures........ 

oyasumi


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 8, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> hey guys!! im back from a-kon, and starting tomorrow i'll start working on commissions again, and make the payment to chinkychonk for the lovely picture they made me @_@
> 
> until then i will be resting and covering myself in my evangelion figures........
> 
> oyasumi



welcome back! hope you had lots of fun  take it easy!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 10, 2014)

bumping! ive only got one left to do and that's shiro's u3u


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 11, 2014)

bump again<3
im really into doing some art trades with people!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 12, 2014)

bwomp


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2014)

did i pay you yet? i literally cant remember


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 12, 2014)

hii!! i would like to submit for a commission, please 
♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Gracelia / Lunaris / 3DS FC: 2208-6542-1250
♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Icon please
♡Offer: 4m (are there any items you are looking for? perhaps i can substitute some if so!!)
♡Ref(s): 



Spoiler: references



View attachment 50363View attachment 50364


♡Extra: could she be looking up to something in the icon? maybe a star \o/!! thank you tinkle tinkle hoy~~!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 12, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> hii!! i would like to submit for a commission, please
> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Gracelia / Lunaris / 3DS FC: 2208-6542-1250
> ♡Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Icon please
> ♡Offer: 4m (are there any items you are looking for? perhaps i can substitute some if so!!)
> ...



alright! uhh im still not looking for any items sorry i said that in my main post// 

also what kinda hoodie do you want, and what color do you want the background of it to be? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> did i pay you yet? i literally cant remember



you actually didnt but thats ok!! im still working on yours @_@ im sorry im taking so long i havent had a good couple of days and i cant focus well hhh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2014)

okay, i can pay whenever you like then  and its fine, no worries <333


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 13, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> alright! uhh im still not looking for any items sorry i said that in my main post//
> 
> also what kinda hoodie do you want, and what color do you want the background of it to be?



oops huhuhu i must have missed it! a soft pink cat hoodie with a transparent bg (if possible? if not, white is ok!) thank you~


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> oops huhuhu i must have missed it! a soft pink cat hoodie with a transparent bg (if possible? if not, white is ok!) thank you~



eheheh its ok i can make it transparent 
ill get it done as soon as i feel good and am done ****in around with color palettes @w@


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 13, 2014)

im still working on everything im sorry its taking forever @o@ also if you guys want you can choose a color palette from>>HERE<<, and post a number in the comments and a ref of your mayor/oc and i could do a free sketchy painting of them if i think theyre cute !!! i need more practice working with limited palettes and this is perfect for me =w= 

besides that, bump !!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 15, 2014)

bwomp


----------



## Emilia (Jun 15, 2014)

Number 4 and my mayor? 


Spoiler


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 15, 2014)

Can you draw full bodies of me and my sweetie's mayors together, being romantic? I'll pay 20m!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 15, 2014)

*@Emilia*: i can certainly try

*@stargazer*: please fill out the form and read the rules and i'll see what i can do?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 17, 2014)

bunp


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Tesena of Empyria, 0173-2130-6702
Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Two full bodies
Offer: 20m
Ref(s): 




tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 19, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Tesena of Empyria, 0173-2130-6702
> Icon/Bust/Half/Full: Two full bodies
> Offer: 20m
> Ref(s):
> ...



accepted ! i cant garuntee itll be done super fast but ill see what i can do @_@


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 19, 2014)

bwomp


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

bunping


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 26, 2014)

wanna art trade? ;w;


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> wanna art trade? ;w;



sure i dont see why not
art examples ??


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 26, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> sure i dont see why not
> art examples ??



my dead art thread bcuz I was too lazy to draw.. <//3
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?144433-(。･∀･)ﾉ-Can-I-try-and-draw-your-mayor


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

oooh not bad

just tell me what you want i guess?? i can draw up to two characters that arent animals

you can choose to draw whoever from this thread :^)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 26, 2014)

ehh I really don't think I'm all that.. <//3
I just want those 2




Spoiler: more refs if needed







owh and I'm willing to draw as much characters as you want, just pick a few from that thread, and maybe a description of how you want the drawing? yh thanx♥


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 26, 2014)

aight thats cool, cute mayors btw
do you want them doing anything specific or

uhhh if you want you can draw bun-chin and murasakibara?? maybe have bun looping his arms around atsushi's neck and giving im a kiss on the cheek or smth... tbh i dont know its up to you @-@ i kinda like surprises haha


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 27, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> aight thats cool, cute mayors btw
> do you want them doing anything specific or
> 
> uhhh if you want you can draw bun-chin and murasakibara?? maybe have bun looping his arms around atsushi's neck and giving im a kiss on the cheek or smth... tbh i dont know its up to you @-@ i kinda like surprises haha




aha thanks~~ yep interact please we're not dating ok? xD

okiee dookieeee, cute<3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 27, 2014)

o.. kay do you want. like. a specific pose or anything ?? because if not itll be lame hand holding


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 27, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> o.. kay do you want. like. a specific pose or anything ?? because if not itll be lame hand holding



I have an empty brain yesyes.. I cant help you xDD


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 27, 2014)

lmfao its ok ill just fudge it


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 28, 2014)

thanx brah


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 28, 2014)

*important announcement:* these commissions/art trades/etc might take a bit longer then expected

i've been in serious physical pain here lately, coupled with heavy depression so while i deal with those two things in the main way i know how (withdrawing from people/alcohol/sleeping/probably painkillers) so things will be a bit slow for me

ill work on everything when i can, *commissions are still open and you are still all free to send in orders/request art trades* and ill probably say yes but for awhile im just gonna chill out and try to focus on doing everything i can to get better and not be sick

ill still be working on them during my self therapy but until then i'm probably off the grid unless it'll be to check out refs for characters on threads

if anyone cares ill be fine and ill return in a couple days or so probably.. until then

cheers


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> *important announcement:* these commissions/art trades/etc might take a bit longer then expected
> 
> i've been in serious physical pain here lately, coupled with heavy depression so while i deal with those two things in the main way i know how (withdrawing from people/alcohol/sleeping/probably painkillers) so things will be a bit slow for me
> 
> ...



PLEASE FEEL BETTER BB,,,,,,,,,,,,,[worries 5ever]


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 28, 2014)

; n; please get well soon!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayor name/town/fc: Melissa/DinoCity/1134-8631-0601
Style: Hoodie Icon
ref: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
Offer: 3 mil
Extra: can you have her looking up as cookies rain down? Lol! (I just want her upper half of her face showing!) 

Thanks!

Tinkle tinkle hoy!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jun 30, 2014)

ive gotten a bit done during my seclusion but im still working because in the end i am still a giant lazy pos

also melissa-crossing is accepted ill do it as soon as i can


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 1, 2014)

bump

i finished one whole commission and parts of art trades done aw yea


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 2, 2014)

bwomp


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 7, 2014)

bunpin cause holy carp look at that pretty new style


----------



## miko (Jul 7, 2014)

I love your new style bunbun!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Not sure if slots are open but how much would it cost to get a piece of my 3 mayors with some sort of Background?

In your painted style. ^^


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going on a trip tomorrow, but if your shop is open when I get back I will def commission! you are really talented.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 7, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Not sure if slots are open but how much would it cost to get a piece of my 3 mayors with some sort of Background?
> 
> In your painted style. ^^



it says im open in the title

for three mayors itd be around 27-42m depending on the complexity of your mayors
if you want me to do a background thats anything more then a colorful splotch itll be at least 38m

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teddy345 said:


> I'm going on a trip tomorrow, but if your shop is open when I get back I will def commission! you are really talented.



thank you so much

itll be open, it p much always is haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



miko said:


> I love your new style bunbun!



thank you miko<3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 7, 2014)

bwomp bwomp


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> it says im open in the title
> 
> for three mayors itd be around 27-42m depending on the complexity of your mayors
> if you want me to do a background thats anything more then a colorful splotch itll be at least 38m
> ...



Oh ok, well ill deff be back when I can make some more bells as im almost broke in AC bells. ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 7, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 8, 2014)

bumping before i go to bed for the night


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 8, 2014)

bbbump u3u


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 9, 2014)

bunping, theres no orders except for an irl cash commission and something for lynn105


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 9, 2014)

teensy bump


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 10, 2014)

hm


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 11, 2014)

ho hum im bored gimme some stuff to do


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 13, 2014)

fwump


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 14, 2014)

m bored so imma show off some of my newer stuff cause why not



Spoiler: click to see the updates


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 14, 2014)

If you're still accepting can you draw my mayor? 

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Melony, Leafeia, 0963-0488-8160
♡Monochrome or Painted: painted
♡Offer: 14mil
♡Ref(s): (x)
♡Extra: 

tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 14, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> If you're still accepting can you draw my mayor?
> 
> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Melony, Leafeia, 0963-0488-8160
> ♡Monochrome or Painted: painted
> ...



oh yeah sure she looks fun

can you come and drop off the bells now? i'm sorry but due to recent transactions i won't start on commissions unless i've been paid.


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 14, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> oh yeah sure she looks fun
> 
> can you come and drop off the bells now? i'm sorry but due to recent transactions i won't start on commissions unless i've been paid.



Yeah, I can come pay now.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 14, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Yeah, I can come pay now.



alright, my gates are open. you'll be buying flowers in retail, dont pick anything up off the ground and stick to my pathways please.
i dont really talk over ac chat either, sorry.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 14, 2014)

the wire for my tablet broke so thingsll be slow since the battery for the wireless connection only works in several hour bursts @_@


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 16, 2014)

lmfao i ordered a new cord and it should be here tomorrow or thursday and the wireless battery is p much toast and theres no cord to charge it

but i did draw my new ocs before it totally died and theyre amazing so B)



Spoiler: click 2 see my new hot ocs


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 16, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> lmfao i ordered a new cord and it should be here tomorrow or thursday and the wireless battery is p much toast and theres no cord to charge it
> 
> but i did draw my new ocs before it totally died and theyre amazing so B)
> 
> ...


Hot dang the second one made me doki (/ v\)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 16, 2014)

yay! so it's in fact not the cord on my tablet, but the usb port that connects it to my computer. :') so that means, i can't draw digitally at all until it gets fixed! whee!!! except not at all.

im sorry to MayorMelony, but your commission will take awhile to do until i can get it all fixed up. im sorry for the inconvenience

until then tho, im gonna be occasionally putting up shots of the traditional work i do, since drawing on paper is my only option and i get bored :')


----------



## mob (Jul 16, 2014)

your computer only has one USB port?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 16, 2014)

bot said:


> your computer only has one USB port?



its the port that goes into the tablet. the tablet itself is wonky, sigh


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 16, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> yay! so it's in fact not the cord on my tablet, but the usb port that connects it to my computer. :') so that means, i can't draw digitally at all until it gets fixed! whee!!! except not at all.
> 
> im sorry to MayorMelony, but your commission will take awhile to do until i can get it all fixed up. im sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> until then tho, im gonna be occasionally putting up shots of the traditional work i do, since drawing on paper is my only option and i get bored :')



That's fine..I can wait:3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 17, 2014)

So sorry about your tablet, hope you can fix it soon! Until then cant wait to see your traditional art!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 17, 2014)

Are there slots open?! I really like your work!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 17, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Are there slots open?! I really like your work!



ty
and yeah there are i just wont be able to get it done until my tablet gets fixed


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 18, 2014)

man i love my new phone but it takes such crap images.



Spoiler: click 4 sketch farts


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Drew/DrewLand/4828-5264-7881
♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted (Full Body)
♡Offer: 10 million? (Can do more)
♡Ref(s):



Spoiler:  Evelyn my Vampire OC










♡Extra: (pose, if you want this to be an art trade, you want anything specific going on)
For her posing I just want her to look intimidating but sexy. (So free reign kinda) everything on her should be clear but if your iffy about something please let me know, her eyes are Red with a Purple Shine. (As of now I'm just requesting a full body with no background but I am curious of how much adding a background would cost cause I am a bit interested). ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 20, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Drew/DrewLand/4828-5264-7881
> ♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted (Full Body)
> ♡Offer: 10 million? (Can do more)
> ♡Ref(s):
> ...



yeah sure i can do this but i dont know how long itll take because i am still without a tablet 

for a bg, it depends on how complex you want the background to be. if you want a simple color, a gradient or a big splotchy background thats free
if you want anything other then that, that adds another 5-10m (based on complexity) because i hate them and they are hard


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome, that's great, well I'm not loaded in AC bells but if you did a BG for an additional 5 million that would be great, so my order total would be 15 million, I just have this vision for the piece and your art style fits with what I'm looking for. I'd definitely love something with a creep/dark factor to it well since she is a vampire. 

I can come pay the bells anytime today if your interested? Or do you prefer I wait until after the commish is done?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 20, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Awesome, that's great, well I'm not loaded in AC bells but if you did a BG for an additional 5 million that would be great, so my order total would be 15 million, I just have this vision for the piece and your art style fits with what I'm looking for. I'd definitely love something with a creep/dark factor to it well since she is a vampire.
> 
> I can come pay the bells anytime today if your interested? Or do you prefer I wait until after the commish is done?



thats great and im glad you think my particular style is what youre looking for with your new oc
but i'm afraid i'll need specifics? something creepy/dark is kinda vague on my part and i dont like going off of vague descriptions, especially with a background. i'd like something specific.

i don't start commissions until after i have been paid, because i have been screwed over in the past and i don't want to ever take that chance again. it's nothing personal, it's just my own personal experiences and other people's rudeness have made it this way. i'm afraid i won't be available to take any bells or wifi with anyone until monday evening, unfortunately.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have no problem waiting until Monday to pay (i think that's tomorrow). xD. And as for the Background I was hoping for either a Dark Lair with Gruesome weapons. (have no idea what vampires use) 

Another idea is having her on top of a bridge with the view of the ocean at night time. (Probably the harder idea and Might cost more bells for this background).

Last idea would just be a simple Cave Background but probably the least appealing one for me. 

Not sure if any of those ideas interest you. But please let me know what you think. ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I have no problem waiting until Monday to pay (i think that's tomorrow). xD. And as for the Background I was hoping for either a Dark Lair with Gruesome weapons. (have no idea what vampires use)
> 
> Another idea is having her on top of a bridge with the view of the ocean at night time. (Probably the harder idea and Might cost more bells for this background).
> 
> ...



monday is in fact tomorrow

i can do the bridge at night i guess. i cant really guarantee how great it'll look because once again, i suck at backgrounds. any of the options you gave me will probably come out looking like crap tbh but if you really want me to ill try


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you have your tablet working now? :0


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 21, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Do you have your tablet working now? :0



no. when it's up and running again i'll make an announcement.


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 21, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> no. when it's up and running again i'll make an announcement.



Aw alright! Sorry about that!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 21, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> Aw alright! Sorry about that!



its alright


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok thanks, I like the bridge at night idea alot. And if you have a hard time creating the Background you could always free reign another dark scenery background. (But only after your sure you can't get the bridge at night to work well). Well as today is Monday I'll be awaiting for when your ready for me to pay the 15 million. ^^

Also if you have any better background ideas let me know. ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok thanks, I like the bridge at night idea alot. And if you have a hard time creating the Background you could always free reign another dark scenery background. (But only after your sure you can't get the bridge at night to work well). Well as today is Monday I'll be awaiting for when your ready for me to pay the 15 million. ^^
> 
> Also if you have any better background ideas let me know. ^^



sorry uh
somethin came up and i cant really wifi today
fingers crossed for tomorrow :s


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Aww really it's ok, no worries. 

I'll keep my hopes up for tomorrow.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 22, 2014)

yay an awful traditional sketch taken via phone



Spoiler: click 4 boring headshot











man ive been bored. anyone want a head shot doodle


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

No luck with the wifi today? If not it's totally fine but I'll keep waiting to send payment. ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 22, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> No luck with the wifi today? If not it's totally fine but I'll keep waiting to send payment. ^^



ho hum yeah you can get into my town today. sorry i kinda spaced im not all here
if you end up not liking the bg btw ill refund you the 5m

added you and the gates are open

same rules as everyone, please dont run or take anything thats laying on the ground. i dont really talk over the ac chat sorry :s when youve bought all the flowers please put them right beside retail


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great I'll be over once I've added you. Also I'm gonna pay the additional 5 million for the Background but if your set on the chance that it won't look good I'll just allow you to free reign some other background that fits her theme so I'll let you choose whatever background (appropriate to her theme) if the bridge one seems to be tricky for you.

Great, I'll do everything as you've asked. ^^


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 22, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Great I'll be over once I've added you. Also I'm gonna pay the additional 5 million for the Background but if your set on the chance that it won't look good I'll just allow you to free reign some other background that fits her theme so I'll let you choose whatever background (appropriate to her theme) if the bridge one seems to be tricky for you.
> 
> Great, I'll do everything as you've asked. ^^



alright awesome


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 8, 2014)

MY TABLET IS BAAAAAACK AND IT WOOOOOOORKS
MY ART LIIIIIIIVES


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Woot Woot!! Congrats on the tablets second life! Can't wait for my commish.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

DOES THAT MEAN U R OPEN QT?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> DOES THAT MEAN U R OPEN QT?



YES


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

YYEYEYEYEYYEYEYEYEYYYY UR SO OPEN IT HURTS ME BCUZ UR SO OPEN AND I AM HEPPEH

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Steph of Bumble (2036-6980-0640)
♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted
♡Offer: 11 million?


Spoiler: ♡Ref(s)







♡Extra: Some flirty or risqu? pose, cuz she's a ho.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my glob!!!!!!!! I... just cant... AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!YAY!!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> YYEYEYEYEYYEYEYEYEYYYY UR SO OPEN IT HURTS ME BCUZ UR SO OPEN AND I AM HEPPEH
> 
> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Steph of Bumble (2036-6980-0640)
> ♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted
> ...



ahhh accepted, shes a real cutie

ill take the bells whenever youre free =v=


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> ahhh accepted, shes a real cutie
> 
> ill take the bells whenever youre free =v=



tytytytytyty, and will you be on later tonight? my DS needs to charge, it just died while i was chatting with my babe Rod. *cri*


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> tytytytytyty, and will you be on later tonight? my DS needs to charge, it just died while i was chatting with my babe Rod. *cri*



heheheh yeah i will be. i stay up late, usually until 3-4am cst


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> heheheh yeah i will be. i stay up late, usually until 3-4am cst



i'll defs be on. <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 8, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Teddy/vanille/on side bar
♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted
♡Offer: 30M
♡Ref(s):https://www.dropbox.com/s/t10azb1sdj52aiw/Ref sheet.pdf

You can literally do anything you want, I just want your art.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 8, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Teddy/vanille/on side bar
> ♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted
> ♡Offer: 30M
> ♡Ref(s):https://www.dropbox.com/s/t10azb1sdj52aiw/Ref sheet.pdf
> ...



wow uhmm ok

i dont really know what to do with them, theyre cute and youre accepted i just?? need something to go off of please @_@ like a pose ref or smth


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 8, 2014)

First of all tinkle tinkle and since your drawings are on the sexy side you can do something sexy, anything you do i will be happy with


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 9, 2014)

_tinkle tinkle hoy!_

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Noodles/SunnyGo/2509-2071-1990
♡Monochrome or Painted: If possible 2 drawings, monochrome and painted . If not just one painted will be fine.
♡Offer: 17 million?
♡Ref(s): If I could send you a self portrait of myself and have you interpret however you want to, that would be perfect. If you accept I'll PM you my photo along with references.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> First of all tinkle tinkle and since your drawings are on the sexy side you can do something sexy, anything you do i will be happy with



theyre not really sexy but yeah alright. i can do something like that. im not gonna let it be super nsfw though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> _tinkle tinkle hoy!_
> 
> ♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Noodles/SunnyGo/2509-2071-1990
> ♡Monochrome or Painted: If possible 2 drawings, monochrome and painted . If not just one painted will be fine.
> ...



yeah alright. i can do both. accepted


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 9, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> theyre not really sexy but yeah alright. i can do something like that. im not gonna let it be super nsfw though



Dont worry about it, sorry if it sounds like that, I would never ask for nsfw, im sucha prune lol, andthank you so much!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

WHENEVER UR FREE TODAY I CAN PAY I FELL ASLEEP CUZ I'M LAME *SOB*


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> WHENEVER UR FREE TODAY I CAN PAY I FELL ASLEEP CUZ I'M LAME *SOB*



eh i can do it just about any time now
its ok if you fell asleep i understand heheh


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> eh i can do it just about any time now
> its ok if you fell asleep i understand heheh



Wanna do it in about half an hour? Finishing up this episode of Higurashi and it's on subs so it's difficult to look away, LOL. And do you prefer dropping or retail?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Wanna do it in about half an hour? Finishing up this episode of Higurashi and it's on subs so it's difficult to look away, LOL. And do you prefer dropping or retail?



ahhh, thats a great anime. thats fine, i can do half an hour. 
i do retail. vm/pm me whenever youre ready


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

quick announcement!!

august 14th-18th i will be at animefest in dallas, tx!! which means i wont be working on commissions then!! and i also wont be on belltree at all because ill be partying at a convention B) just a heads up for everyone!!​


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> quick announcement!!
> 
> august 14th-18th i will be at animefest in dallas, tx!! which means i wont be working on commissions then!! and i also wont be on belltree at all because ill be partying at a convention B) just a heads up for everyone!!​



ayooo partying near where i live oh snappp


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ayooo partying near where i live oh snappp



yaaaas i live in fort worth so its like a hop and a skip away from me B)


----------



## Alice (Aug 9, 2014)

M-must have smut. All my bells are tied up tho, QQ.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Alice said:


> M-must have smut. All my bells are tied up tho, QQ.



heheh i also take rl cash if youre out of bells :v you can message me on tumblr or pm me if you want


----------



## Alice (Aug 9, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> heheh i also take rl cash if youre out of bells :v you can message me on tumblr or pm me if you want



irl cash is a no go, sadly. I'd love to support you. To be honest, if I had the cash I'd opt for it as opposed to bells. I'm sorry. ;o;

not that your prices are outrageous, I'm just poor. I do however, hope you get showered with dolla dolla bills, yo.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 9, 2014)

Alice said:


> irl cash is a no go, sadly. I'd love to support you. To be honest, if I had the cash I'd opt for it as opposed to bells. I'm sorry. ;o;
> 
> not that your prices are outrageous, I'm just poor. I do however, hope you get showered with dolla dolla bills, yo.



ahah its ok i understand uvu im pretty dang poor too

heeeh thanks. i do too


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi! I can pay you today! tell me if you are available


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 10, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Hi! I can pay you today! tell me if you are available



ahhh im sorry itll take awhile and i dont have the time today  hopefully we can do it sometime on monday or wednesday.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 10, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> ahhh im sorry itll take awhile and i dont have the time today  hopefully we can do it sometime on monday or wednesday.



no worries just pm or vm when you have time. =)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 14, 2014)

streaming some commissions and an oc_60min prompt 

warning: repetitive music


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Gigi/Arkham/sidebar
♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted
♡Offer: 20m
♡Ref(s): http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) ANY COUPLE AYYY
♡Extra: im kinda feelin sum porn. do u feel me, mang, im feelin it, IF YOU DONT WANT TO THATS FINE but im sorta thinkin some doggystyle?? yoo ayyyyyyy tho
tinkle tinkle hoy

YOU DONT HAVE TO DO THIS IF U DONT WANT TO SWEETIE
and i do plan to draw your elf couple eventually so theres that lmao
HAVE FUN AT YOUR CON


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 14, 2014)

back on!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aww poo I missed the stream. When I popped by the first time it said that the stream wasn't live. >.<


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 18, 2014)

IM HOME

ill keep working on commissions when i stop being so sick... =w=


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Could I possibly reserve a slot? owo I don't have a ref of my OC just yet!

EDIT: Aaaaa tinkle tinkle hoy x.x I basically just scanned your rules and FAQ to find out whether or not I could reserve XD Then I read that slots don't matter?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> Could I possibly reserve a slot? owo I don't have a ref of my OC just yet!
> 
> EDIT: Aaaaa tinkle tinkle hoy x.x I basically just scanned your rules and FAQ to find out whether or not I could reserve XD Then I read that slots don't matter?



yea tbh slots dont matter, im open all the time. whenever the slots are "filled" i just add more
so yeah you can go ahead and fill out a form and everything. i also work with very well written descriptions instead of picture refs jsyk


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 18, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> IM HOME
> 
> ill keep working on commissions when i stop being so sick... =w=




D: Feel better soon!!


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> IM HOME
> 
> ill keep working on commissions when i stop being so sick... =w=



! How was the con?


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> yea tbh slots dont matter, im open all the time. whenever the slots are "filled" i just add more
> so yeah you can go ahead and fill out a form and everything. i also work with very well written descriptions instead of picture refs jsyk



Awesome to know! I would totally give you all of the information, but it's really jumbled and there's someone currently working on a stunning visual reference that is so much better than my weird description XD 

I'll be back soon!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 18, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> D: Feel better soon!!



ty u___u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> ! How was the con?



sobs it was awful :') i caught the apparent plague that made its way through the convention, and i got it the same night i had a massive hangover haha

animefest 2k14 confirmed for worst con ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Droogie said:


> Awesome to know! I would totally give you all of the information, but it's really jumbled and there's someone currently working on a stunning visual reference that is so much better than my weird description XD
> 
> I'll be back soon!



awesome awesome
i cant wait to see it


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome back!! Sorry the con was a bad experience for you this year. Hope you get better soon! ^^


----------



## azukitan (Aug 18, 2014)

Smexy samples *Q*


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2014)

Aw, I'm sorry, babe. Feel better, ok? I've had this same thing happen to friends going either at cons, or on vacation. It really ruins the experience. 

I wish you could have had fun.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 21, 2014)

streaming, might work on comms but probably wont.
later will be streaming a game


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks for coming everyone!! :^)


----------



## Alice (Aug 21, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> thanks for coming everyone!! :^)



You're welcome. Scare yourself for us again some time soon.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 21, 2014)

*These are all sooo cute ;w; Would you be willing to do a couple? 

♡Mayor Name/Town Name/3ds FC: Emma/Twinleaf/3540-0620-2942 
♡Monochrome or Painted: Painted please
♡Offer: 10-16mil c:
♡Ref(s): { x }
♡Extra: (pose, if you want this to be an art trade, you want anything specific going on) Emma is slightly shorter than Zach. Also, can you add brown chunky glasses to Emma? As for a pose, you can have us holding hands, him kissing my cheek, or vice versa. (I prefer him kissing my cheek though)

Thank you so much!*​


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 22, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ...



yeah sure i do couples
and yeah ill be glad to do this for 16m.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 22, 2014)

i remodeled the shop


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 22, 2014)

Ugh there's an open slot this is so tempting.. 

You art is so good I don't think I've ever commented here to say that but yeah ;A;


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 22, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ugh there's an open slot this is so tempting..
> 
> You art is so good I don't think I've ever commented here to say that but yeah ;A;



thank you
feel free to make an order, im always accepting commissions.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 22, 2014)

considering taking tbt until i get enough for the avatar expansion....


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 22, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> yeah sure i do couples
> and yeah ill be glad to do this for 16m.



When would we I be able to drop off the bells? :3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 22, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> When would we I be able to drop off the bells? :3



tomorrow probably.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 27, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> tomorrow probably.



Just let me know! c:


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 31, 2014)

just saying that im closed for bell commissions for awhile, but my cash ones are always open. click the link that says "cash commission info" if youre interested<3 id rly appreciate it :^)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 21, 2014)

ive felt really directionless and bored here lately so i figured i'd open up commissions here again, if anything to try to get me back into the drawing spirit and pass the time. the prices are in tbt this time around because i dont care about bells, really.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 21, 2014)

Love your art<3

♡Name: Sasha or Kairi-Kitten
♡Flats/Painted: Flats
♡Offer: 500 TBT
♡Ref(s): [X]
♡Extra: She has Sky Blue Eyes that are very vicious/sharp looking, Orange/Flame Red Hair flows lusciously to her feet. She always has twin daggers on her she is usually in a sexy fighting pose, sexy pose of sorts or just a vicious fighting stance<3

Please let me know what else I need to add if anything Ah Tinkle Tinkle Hoy! Forgot this but read rules Dx


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> ...



accepted, also ty. youre good, ive got enough to work with here.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 21, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> accepted, also ty. youre good, ive got enough to work with here.



Thanks very much, sending TBT


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me stopping by just to say that you do some very nice art and I really like your semi-realistic style (I've always found that hard to pull off and pull off well, so kudos to you!). : ) Best of luck getting commissions!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I hope you don't mind me stopping by just to say that you do some very nice art and I really like your semi-realistic style (I've always found that hard to pull off and pull off well, so kudos to you!). : ) Best of luck getting commissions!



ahhh thank you... ;w;; that means a lot~ i appreciate it<3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 22, 2014)

bumping since i have no more commissions n nothin to do.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 23, 2014)

bbbleh bored. someone gimme somethin to do


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 27, 2014)

bluh


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 30, 2014)

trying once more?? fixed the prices a bit


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi can you take bells in aged of my TBT


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Oct 31, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Hi can you take bells in aged of my TBT



no


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Nov 7, 2014)

bbbbored


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

~tinkle tinkle hoy~

♡Name: Reenhard and Jeanette 
♡Flats/Painted: Flat
♡Offer:  800 TBT
♡Ref(s): http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/art/Reenhard-reference-NEWER-VERSION-455160356 http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/art/OC-Reference-Jeanette-Darling-489919987
♡Extra: Reenhards sunglasses is changed to mirrored sunglasses. Which means when he wares his glasses you wont see his eyes. So it dose kinda look like this http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/art/FALL-480843593 But I dont mind if you would do his eyes. To the topic of the picture, they can have some kind of teasing. Reenhard loves to tease (tickle, Reenhard farts, pillow fight or anything) Jeanette,. But they are so lovydoves ;w; <3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Nov 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> ...



ahhh what cute ocs... accepted


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> ahhh what cute ocs... accepted



Yay! ill send some TBTs then!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Nov 9, 2014)

beep


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Nov 12, 2014)

boop


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Nov 30, 2014)

bump for the first time in forever


----------



## sej (Dec 1, 2014)

♡Name: Sej
♡Flats/Painted: Flats
♡Offer: Ice cream collectible? (worth 275 TBT)
♡Ref(s): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 1, 2014)

♡Name: Astro0
♡Flats/Painted: Flats
♡Offer: 300tbt
♡Ref(s): http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?241755-Looking-for-art!-Art-trade pick anyone from here you like the look of!
♡Extra:i love ur art so much omg


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Name: Nena
♡*Flats*/painted:
♡Offer:300tbt
♡Ref(s):http://toyhou.se/14239.b <- refs to two pictures  
♡Extra: Ah your art is //adorable//


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Dec 2, 2014)

i forgot to check this sorry guys

@Sej: i guess so. sure. accepted

@Astro0: accepted, also ty.

@neko-loverx3: sure, also ty


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> i forgot to check this sorry guys
> 
> @Sej: i guess so. sure. accepted




Thank you!  And also, your art is frickin' adorable!


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Dec 2, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> i forgot to check this sorry guys
> 
> @Sej: i guess so. sure. accepted
> 
> ...



Yayyy ;w; thank youuu

Oh and tinkle tinkle hoy


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbun I will beat you at having a much stronger donger stroke your lovely hair and say your art is still really nice :3c


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Dec 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Bunbun I will beat you at having a much stronger donger stroke your lovely hair and say your art is still really nice :3c



uwaa ty hyogo /)u(\ but my donger is much stronger then urs hehe


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Dec 2, 2014)

i changed some things up bc i dont really wanna do flats anymore. the people who've already ordered flats will still be getting them, dont worry.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> uwaa ty hyogo /)u(\ but my donger is much stronger then urs hehe


UH NO, I demand we compare dongers :IIIIIII

No problem tho Buns, ur rad so ye :'>


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Dec 4, 2014)

holy ****, so, apparently my shop is now six months old! radical!

which means i cant ****ing ever change the title :,) im forever "open"
haha fric k


----------

